
Elon Musk just sent this memo about cheaper Model 3 and store closures - bekimdisha
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/28/elon-musk-memo-about-cheaper-model-3-store-closures.html
======
djhaskin987
Tesla is switching to an exclusively online sales model in order to get the
35k price point on the model 3. You can order online and try the car out for a
week and return it for a full refund if you wish. Traditional sales teams are
getting downsized.

On the one hand, it's exciting to see that Tesla feels confident moving to a
more efficient online experience, especially since they sell _cars_.

On the other, this feels like they are withdrawing boots on the ground in
favor of using only air support. That strategy hasn't won a lot of wars.

